# FRANCE | Overseas Cities Projects & Construction



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I made this gallery of pictures for another thread, but I thought people here might also find these interesting, so here it is for you.

As of January 2007, there are officially 2,563,818 people living in the French overseas departments/regions and territories, which is exactly 4% of the French Republic's total population. These French overseas departments/regions and territories are spread across the Caribbean, South America, the Indian Ocean, and the Pacific Ocean.

The largest French overseas cities are (ranked by the population of their urban areas):
- Pointe-à-Pitre (Guadeloupe): 171,773 inhabitants (in March 1999)
- Saint-Denis-de-la-Réunion (Réunion): 158,139 (in March 1999)
- Nouméa (New Caledonia): 146,245 (in Sept. 2004)
- Saint-Pierre (Réunion): 140,700 (in Jan. 2004)
- Fort-de-France (Martinique): 134,727 (in March 1999)
- Papeete (French Polynesia): 127,635 (in Dec. 2002)
- Saint-Paul (Réunion): 92,500 (in Jan. 2004)
- Cayenne (French Guiana): 84,181 (in March 1999; more than 100,000 today)

Saint-Denis-de-la-Réunion

Saint-Denis-de-la-Réunion is the capital of Réunion in the Indian Ocean.

The old city hall









General view of the city









The suburbs









The University of Réunion









A new development in Saint-Denis, under construction









The dual tram-train line that will be built to link Saint-Denis and the neighboring towns. It will be similar to the type of Stadtbahn pioneered in Karlsruhe.


















In between Saint-Denis and the other towns it will look more like a train.









Fort-de-France

Fort-de-France is the capital of Martinique in the Caribbean.




























High-rise building under construction in Fort-de-France. Here are the renderings:













































Construction of this high-rise started last year:


















Restructuring of the La Savane park in the center of Fort-de-France:









Construction of a commercial mall in the historical center of Fort-de-France:


















Work on a motorway/freeway in the suburbs of Fort-de-France:









Nouméa

Nouméa is the capital of New Caledonia in the South Pacific. The standard of living is the same as in Western Europe.





































The new Tjibaou Cultural Centre, built by Renzo Piano in the suburbs of Nouméa and opened in 1998, presents the art and culture of the native Melanesian inhabitants. No offence to Sydney, but I think it is by far the most iconic building complex in the South Pacific.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It does look great. 

What do these French Overseas cities have as their primary industries? Is it primarily tourism?


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool. Nice suburb at Nouméa.


----------



## MilkyXplosion (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!! Noumea!!!! I'm now googling this place! hahaha! Amazing! 
That Tjibaou Cultural Center is Indeed Very Iconic! More beautiful that Sydney Opera! Blends Well with Nature.....


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Brisavoine I lived two years in Saint Denis

*Maison des Civilisations de la Réunion*
It is a museum of civilisation of Reunion island since this iland has people from Europe, China, Africa, India and Middle East It make this departement one of diverse of France


















Two high-rises planned for Cambraie a new city planned in the Grand West urban area (St Paul wich has now more than 100,000 inhabitants)








hypodrome of Cambraie








Other rendering of tis new city Crambraie would be between 30,000 and 40,000 inhabitants

















The map of the the light rail









Brisavoine do you have some news about the freeway bridge wich was ploughed up ?
This bridge was a vital way for la Reunion with over 50,000 cars per day 








The construction of the Tamarin Freeways between Saint Paul and le Tampon ?
And the reconstruction of the freeway between Saint-Denis and Le Port ?


For understand, the maps of Reunion island
cities, airports and rivers








the freeway, highway and road.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> What do these French Overseas cities have as their primary industries? Is it primarily tourism?


No, tourism is only a minor sector of the economy in these cities. The number one sector is administration (civil service), since these cities serve as the capital of their territory, with lots of local and state administrations. The transportation sector is also important since these cities usually have the main airport and seaport of their territory. According to the French Wikipedia, the container port of Fort-de-France is the 5th-largest in France (!). I know Le Havre is the number one container port in France, then there's probably Marseille and Dunkirk, but I don't know which one is fourth. Fort-de-France is fifth, interesting.

These cities also have manufacturing industries, but as elsewhere in the developped world, the manufacturing sector is small, the largest sector being services, same as in western Europe or North America. Nouméa, however, has a big industrial sector based on nickel extraction, treatment and shipping. Nouméa is arguably the most industrial city in the South Pacific, and its harbor ships large quantities of nickel (New Caledonia is the largest producer of nickel in the world). I didn't show you pictures of that ugly industrial part of town above.

That's the industrial part of Nouméa. Thanks God it's in the northern suburbs, quite sheltered from the southern pretty areas of Nouméa that I showed you before.



























Even with an industrial environment, the beauty of New Caledonia strikes the eyes.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't know if this is the right place to ask the question, but hey. Do any of you guys know if french language courses are offered in these overseas parts of France? I want to improve my French, doing it in one of these exotic places must be great!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Joop20 said:


> Don't know if this is the right place to ask the question, but hey. Do any of you guys know if french language courses are offered in these overseas parts of France? I want to improve my French, doing it in one of these exotic places must be great!


You're right, it's not really the right place to ask that question, but anyway, here is your answer: these places are part of the French educational system, so there are French high schools and universities same as in metropolitan France. I don't know if they offer classes for foreign students wishing to learn French, but you can always ask them. In Paris I know one of the Paris universities offers summer classers for foreign students wishing to learn French.

The best place to ask is at the "rectorat" (aka "académie") of each of these departments and territories. The "rectorat" is the local branch of the French Ministry of Education in charge of overseeing schools and universities in the department or territory. Make a search in google for each rectorat. Here is the rectorat of New Caledonia for instance:
http://www.ac-noumea.nc/sitevr/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

My most favorite is the "vice-rectorat" of the far-away islands of Wallis and Futuna lost in the middle of the Pacific Ocean:
http://www.wallis.co.nc/vrwf/

On their website they explain how the history and geography curriculums should be adapted to the particular situation of Wallis and Futuna. So for example instead of concentrating on Roman and Greek Antiquity as in metropolitan France, they ask history professors to spend a lot of time on Polynesian migrations in pre-European times (which professors obviously don't do in metropolitan France). And they ask geography professor to understand that Wallisian and Futunian pupils have no clue what a "city" is, so the professor must pay great attention when teaching the geography lessons dealing with urbanism and cities. Reading the details of this adapted curriculum from the "vice-rectorat" was quite fascinating I must say.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Joop20, indeed, there are structures for foreigners in the overseas territories where you can learn french

http://www.cesalanguages.com/main/guadeloupe_intro.htm

But I have no idea what they are worth though.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

The Reunion island has always been to me one of the most interesting places on earth I wish to visit

There's something about such a big city in the middle of the ocean that really intrigues me, its cultural diversity, its geological and volcanic situation, its demographics, etc


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Is this the "institut francais" in nouméa, it looks intriguing and daring! Great!:cheers:


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice collection for the projects. French will be better after this.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

so many great projects! love it


----------



## r32_gts (Oct 6, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> Nouméa
> 
> Nouméa is the capital of New Caledonia in the South Pacific. The standard of living is the same as in Western Europe.


Have you been to Noumea? It doesn't have a Western European living standard. It's still a nice place though.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

france has tropical palm trees? 
BTW, some are futruristic


----------



## EyOne (Nov 27, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> france has tropical palm trees?
> BTW, some are futruristic


Metropolitan France have not a tropical climate, but there is some Palms in the south of the country (especially in the French Riviera).

But here, we are to deal with the French Overseas Departements and Territories, who are parts of France located in the Pacific, Caribbean sea and Indian Ocean (there is also Antartic territories and St Pierre et Miquelon near Canada).

Many of these territories have tropical climate, you can consider them as France but its differs from Metroplitan France that you know


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

hm... There is palm trees that grow in Britanny ... yes north-west of France, it's called micro-climatic regions.


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

Eyone, i misread your answer. Sorry!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

r32_gts said:


> Have you been to Noumea? It doesn't have a Western European living standard. It's still a nice place though.


In 2004, according to official figures from the New Caledonia statistics institute, the GDP per capita of New Caledonia was 25,352 US dollars. Greater Nouméa account for 63% of New Caledonia's population, and GDP per capita there is significantly higher than in the rest of New Caledonia, so I would say the GDP per capita in Greater Noumea is possibly about 29,000 US dollars whereas the GDP per capita of the rest of New Caledonia is about 19,000 US dollars (just an educated guess).

For comparisons, in the same same year (2004), the GDP per capita of New Zealand was 24,706 US dollars according to the World Bank. The GDP per capita of Spain was 24,577 US dollars, Singapore 24,134, Italy 28,782, Australia 31,421. So I think it's not an exageration to say that Nouméa has a West European standard of living. Not to mention that there is also a part of the population who are metropolitan French retirees spending their retirement in Nouméa. These people have a revenue (pensions) but they do not produce anything, thereby artificially decreasing the GDP per capita of New Caledonia (the same happens on the French Riviera where the high proportion of retirees gives a low GDP per capita for the French Riviera which does not correspond to the real revenues of people there). In Nouméa this phenomenon happens too, although not to the same extent as on the French Riviera.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Cayenne, the capital of French Guiana, is known the world over for its pepper and its former penal settlement, but the once sleepy French tropical backwater has now become a booming city due to high birth and immigration from neighboring countries (the GDP per capita of French Guiana was US$16,030 in 2004 according to Eurostat, higher than any other Latin American country, more than 3 times higher than Brazil for example). The city and its suburbs together have approximately 110,000 inhabitants at the moment, but if INSEE projections are any guide, Cayenne should have between 200,000 and 300,000 inhabitants by 2030. This would then make it the largest French overseas city. As always, only time will tell.

First, a few views of Cayenne. Bear in mind that the extreme tropical weather is saturated with humidity (close to 100% humidity in the air), so the facades of any freshly refurbished building corrode extremely quickly, which explains why some buildings look shabby on the pictures, even though they are not really shabby. Just paint and metal corrosion.

The city center is located between the ocean and some small coastal mountains, the only coastal mountains to be found between the Amazon and the Orinoco rivers (the coasts of Guyana, Suriname and Amapa are completely flat):









Tropical clouds about to burst over central Cayenne:









View of the city and some suburbs from afar:









Central square:


















Cayenne city hall:









Mural on Avenue Charles de Gaulle:









Old creole houses in the city center:









The extreme tropical weather is taking its toll. That's what happens when landlords do not renovate the facades for several years:









The municipality has launched a project to refurbish all the old creole houses of the city center:



























Committee of Jacques Chirac's friends!









A 1970s suburb of Cayenne. It feels almost like a suburb of Paris.









Cayenne is lucky to have some of the only beaches between the Amazon and the Orinoco (almost the entire coast between these two mighty rivers is swampland and mangrove):









The freestyle French swimmer Malia Metella, Olympic silver medalist, at a beach in the suburbs of Cayenne:









At the beach in Cayenne. 









Beaches in a southern suburb of Cayenne. Who would have thought the penal settlement of Cayenne was such a paradise?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The need to accommodate a booming population means there are lots of urban projects and constructions going on in Cayenne at the moment. From hospitals (Cayenne hospital has the most births of any French hospitals), to schools, to police stations, it's a tropical SimCity in the making if you will.

An interesting project is the creation of a university campus. So far French Guiana doesn't have its own university, it is attached to the Université des Antilles et de la Guyane based in the French Caribbean, but the booming population has made it necessary to open a university campus in French Guiana. The campus is an ambitious project, part of France's goal to increase its presence in South America. A bridge on the Oyapock River between French Guiana and Brazil due to be completed in 2008 will open the first land route between Brazil and France. France has an active policy of cooperation with Brazil, and the Cayenne university campus is intended as a francophone "center of excellence" in South America, attracting international students from Brazil and other Latin American countries who will be offered French higher education at a cheaper cost than if they had to go all the way to Metropolitan France. The campus will also train South American teachers of French, part of the Francophonie Organization efforts to expand the French language in South America.

The Cayenne university campus is already twinned with the University of Brasilia and is promoting itself in the university fairs of Sao Paulo, Rio, and Recife. You can find more about the campus here: http://www.poluniv-guyane.fr/index.php

Here are some maps and renderings of the future campus. Work has already started. It will be located very near the beaches I showed above.

The banner says "A site of excellence between Europe and South America":




































Buildings with student services (cafeteria, health center, student associations, etc.):


















The building where French teachers will be trained:


















University student classrooms:




































Work under way. Construction of the campus was officially started Tuesday last week (July 10, 2007) at a ceremony with officials and academics.


----------



## yerfdog (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks for those new posts, brisavoine

did not know anything about this city


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It was revealed last week that Nouméa (160,000 inhabitants), the capital of New Caledonia, will have its first high rise building. The tower, due to be built in the new Ducos business district to the north of downtown Nouméa, will be 50 meters (165 ft) high and will have 19 floors. It's still a rather modest tower, but you got to start somewhere. Will Nouméa someday ressemble Auckland? The city is currently booming, and the population is expected to rise to about 400,000 inhabitants by 2050, which is about the size of Wellington, NZ.

Satellite view of Nouméa showing the Ducos area:










Screenshots of the tower:





































Larger view of the Ducos projects:










The beach districts:



























Nouméa is built on hills like San Francisco. It's probably the most scenic French city. A skyscraper district in the middle of this scenic city would look fantastic, but it will probably take a century before that happens.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

An article about urban development in Nouméa, New Caledonia, published yesterday in the French reference newspaper _Le Monde_. I'm only translating the three first paragraphs (translation notes between square brackets).



> North of Nouméa, a city is being born to absorb the island's growth
> 
> Le Monde
> March 29, 2008
> ...


Using the previous satellite map I have indicated what I believe are the two headlands of the future district of Dumbéa-sur-Mer mentioned in the article:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice, I've a question, are those islands actually counted as part of the French territory? or just mainland France's territory the only one that counts?


----------



## josean figueroa (Mar 28, 2008)

It surprises me that so few Frenchmen live in Guyane.

According to Wiki the population is around 200,000.

The population of Puerto Rico is 4,000,000, and Guyane is at least four times larger (the percapita income is about the same).

Why aren't thousands of Frenchmen moving to such a tropical paradise? It could be the 'Quebec' of South America (without the political problems).


----------



## dougfr69 (Jul 18, 2004)

^^
They are a demographic boom, if you look on "wiki France", you will see that there were only 115 000 inhabitants in 1990, 220 000 today and there would be 400 000 in 2030.
But the Guyana is first of all a zone of dense forest where alone some cities exist.










The economic boom is due to the aerospace with the installation of the European Space Agency and the site of launching of Ariane in the middle of 1970's. And now Services and public equipments are progressively accomplished.

Cayenne, the first city of Guyana counts 70 000 inhabitants, but only 40000 in 1990 and 50000 in 2000. 

Kourou, the implantion's city of the ESA had 1000 inhabitants in 1970 and 20 000 today.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

elbart089 said:


> Nice, I've a question, are those islands actually counted as part of the French territory? or just mainland France's territory the only one that counts?


All these islands are part of France, and their inhabitants are French citizens, with French passports; they vote in French and European elections, and send representatives to the French parliament. Legally speaking, there's a difference between the overseas departments (such as French Guiana and Réunion), which have the same legal status as Metropolitan France (the European part of France), and the overseas collectivities (such as New Caledonia and French Polynesia) which have more autonomy and are not part of the EU (although they vote in European elections, go figure!). So broadly speaking the overseas departments have a status somewhat similar to the Canary Islands with respect to Spain, whereas the overseas collectivities have a status somewhat similar to the Faroe Islands with respect to Denmark. 


josean figueroa said:


> It surprises me that so few Frenchmen live in Guyane.
> 
> Why aren't thousands of Frenchmen moving to such a tropical paradise?


The climate of French Guiana is not really paradise. Humidity in the air is close to 100%, and temperatures close to 30 degress celsius (90F), so just imagine how hot and sultry that is. Bit like Louisiana on a hot and humid summerday, except all year long. The French government tried several times to send settlers to French Guiana in the past (in the 17th century, in the 19th century), but it always failed due to the harsh climate and yellow fever. If you want paradise try New Caledonia or Réunion where temperatures are alway balmy but never too hot (like 25-28 degrees), and humidity in the air is not too high.

The second reason why not more Frenchman live in French Guiana, beside the climate, is because French Guiana was for a long time a penal settlement, so it had and still has kept somehow a bad reputation in France. People think of it as Hell on Earth, a place with jungles, horrible insects, etc. 

Finally, there is the economy. The economy of French Guiana is not very developped, so it's hard to attract lots of newcomers from Metropolitan France. And the French are not really entrepreneurs (despite having coined the word), so don't expect tens of thousands of French people moving to the new frontier of French Guiana with a mind to create new businesses or exploit the untapped potential of French Guiana. The good side of this is it has spared French Guiana the ravages of industrialisation and urbanization, thus preserving the rain forest, which is one of the best preserved parts of the Amazonian jungle, despite the illegal Brazilian gold diggers. Now that biodiversity is being hailed worldwide as a great asset, French Guiana has discovered that it has a huge asset with its preserved biodiversity.


dougfr69 said:


> Cayenne, the first city of Guyana counts 70 000 inhabitants, but only 40000 in 1990 and 50000 in 2000.


Actually Cayenne has more like 100,000 people in its urban area (which includes Remire-Montjolly and Matoury). It had 84,181 inhabitants in 1999, and 62,920 in 1990.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a friend who decided to go to French Guiana for his first job. He had previously studied and made some internships in different places around the world (Texas, England, Africa). He was looking for some kind of adventure and new experience in Guiana. After one year in Cayenne, he came back to Paris because he could not stand the place anymore: harsh climate, social and racial tensions, isolation, etc. French Guiana is not really a paradise despite its tropical location!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is more information from _Le Monde_ about the public hospital and Pasteur Institute research center which is going to be built in the new district of Dumbéa-sur-Mer, north of Nouméa, New Caledonia. The whole complex will be known as the _Médipôle de Koutio_, i.e. the "medic pole", or "medical complex" of Koutio. I'm translating the whole article.


> A Médipôle with Pacific touch
> 
> Le Monde
> March 29, 2008
> ...


----------



## josean figueroa (Mar 28, 2008)

Good said:


> I have a friend who decided to go to French Guiana for his first job..... After one year in Cayenne, he came back to Paris because he could not stand the place anymore: harsh climate, social and racial tensions, isolation, etc.


Many people have the same experience when moving to the U.S. or Europe. Harsh climate, social and racial tensions sounds a lot like contemporary Paris.

I think France has been missing an opportunity to have a significant presence in South America.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

@josean figueroa: I am not criticizing South American countries as a whole. Actually, I lived in Mexico and Brazil for one year and loved my stay there. What I can tell you, is that the situation in Cayenne is very different from the one in other South American cities. 
The climate is really difficult, even for someone used to tropical conditions. Temperature and humidity are extreme (it has nothing to do with the climate in Mexico City or Rio for instance). Social and racial tensions exist everywhere, but in Cayenne they are reinforced by the difference between the French from the "métropole" (in Europe) and the rest of the population (French Guiana natives or foreigners). Moreover Cayenne is a small town, with few amenities compared to other cities in Latin America. Finally, it's very isolated. You need to take the plane if you want to escape the town for few days at least.
I repeat myself, I have lived and stayed in numerous Latin American cities (Sao Paulo, Salvador de Bahia, Buenos Aires, Guatemala City, etc.) and they are not comparable to Cayenne. So I am not saying all these cities are bad, on the contrary.

PS. I can assure you that Paris and Cayenne are actually very, very different places to live


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Good said:


> What I can tell you, is that the situation in Cayenne is very different from the one in other South American cities.


Yes, the situation is very different from other South American cities: Cayenne has a lower crime rate than most South American cities. Let's try to keep things in perspective, Good.


Good said:


> Temperature and humidity are extreme (it has nothing to do with the climate in Mexico City or Rio for instance).


It has nothing to do with Mexico City, but it is quite similar to a particularly humid summerday in Rio. Compared to San Juan, the climate in Cayenne is definitely more humid than in San Juan. Just take the most humid day in the year in San Juan, when your clothes stick and you're literally dripping, and that's Cayenne everyday. Cayenne weather is quite similar to Singapore, for those who know, with same humidity in the air, and temperatures about 2 degrees celsius cooler than in Singapore.


Good said:


> Moreover Cayenne is a small town, with few amenities compared to other cities in Latin America.


It doesn't have the cultural life of larger Latin American cities, but it has all the modern amenities that many Latin American cities lack, thanks to the French State. In Cayenne you get the French health systen, French police, the French legal system, etc., which is far better than the crumbling health system and corrupted police and justice found in many Latin American countries.


Good said:


> Finally, it's very isolated. You need to take the plane if you want to escape the town for few days at least.


You exagerate a bit. It's possible to drive by car from Cayenne to Paramaribo, the capital of Suriname. When the bridge on the Franco-Brazilian border is opened in 2010 it will also be possible to drive from Cayenne to Macapá, the capital of the Brazilian state of Amapá. If the Brazilians build a bridge over the Amazon River someday, then it will be possible to drive all the way from Cayenne to Rio. :cheers:


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, I know that, by the virtue of belonging to France, Cayenne enjoys social benefits that other cities in the same region don't. But for an expatriate or, more generally, for an executive, Cayenne is probably one of the least attractive cities in Latin America.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Good said:


> Yes, I know that, by the virtue of belonging to France, Cayenne enjoys social benefits that other cities in the same region don't. But for an expatriate or, more generally, for an executive, Cayenne is probably one of the least attractive cities in Latin America.


Rest assured, I could fill this entire page with Latin American cities that are far less attractive than Cayenne. For example Buenaventura (the main port of Colombia on the Pacific, the most dangerous city in Latin America, with awful constant rainy weather), Ushuaia (nice name, but dreary place, and far more remote than Cayenne), Georgetown (one of the highest crime rates in the world probably, and climate as hot and humid as Cayenne), Managua (small, boring, run-down), Villahermosa in Mexico (worse climate than Cayenne if you can believe it, and full of mosquitos), Porto Velho the capital of the Brazilian state of Rondônia (plain boring, and high crime rate), etc., etc.

At least in Cayenne you get good public services, and you have a quarter of people who are from Europe which adds diversity to the city contrary to the other places I named which are inhabited solely by locals, which are far from everything, and which don't happen to have the 2nd largest spaceport in the world 50 miles away.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think that the French government should colonize those lands and turn then into first world departments after all they are part of the French territory just like Hawaii is to the U.S.

BWT, do all these islands lower down France's indicators like poverty, corruption, etc.? or they are counted separately like independent countries?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

So what are they now?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

eklips said:


> So what are they now?


They're not first world, they are nothing like mainland France that's why the French government should develop those areas.


----------



## josean figueroa (Mar 28, 2008)

Climate: There is such thing as air conditioning. 

Isolation: Airplanes (I live in an island and I don't recognize that as a problem).

I think the French government should show some initiative/imagination and send 3,000,000 million to live in Guyane. Build a 'New France' in the tropics. It would be positive for S.America and France/Europe.


----------



## SC_91 (Sep 19, 2005)

projects in the great Nouméa- New Caledonia:
tour pacific plaza (~90m) Nouméa:








http://www.lnc.nc/noumea/centre/centre-ville/228131-cest-reparti-pour-une-tour.html

new 13000m ² shopping mall in central Noumea:








http://www.lnc.nc/noumea/noumea/228015-alma--un-centre-commercial-geant-.html

developpement of Nouméa Dock:









http://www.lnc.nc/noumea/centre/centre-ville/228067-le-quai-ferry-commercant-fin-2010.html

Project Dumbéa sur Mer will host over 20,000 new residents a term:
http://www.dumbeasurmer.nc/

project of new downtown Mont Dore:
















http://www.mont-dore.nc/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&Itemid=&gid=464


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Great Thread! Now I can see my caribbean updates, and see Africa and Oceania at the same time. :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

SC_91 said:


> projects in the great Nouméa- New Caledonia:
> tour pacific plaza (~90m) Nouméa:


Ça pousse, ça pousse. Getting some height in Nouméa! That's good news. It would be better, however, if they built towers in the downtown area of Nouméa, Australian style, instead of building towers in the beach suburbs.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The u/c 105.5 meters (346 feet) Tour de la Pointe Simon, the tallest tower in the Lesser Antilles, now dominates the skyline of Fort-de-France, Martinique, and yet it's not even half way up. Photos taken by the French forumer mll on September 15.


----------



## skyhig (Aug 18, 2009)

The tower is now half constructed and the most interesting thing will be to see style,color of the cladding and if it works in the environnement


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest pictures of the Tour de la Pointe Simon by skyhig. Each new floor now sets a new record for the Lesser Antilles. :banana:


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting theme !!!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest picture by Skyhig of the 105.5 meters (346 feet) Tour de la Pointe Simon under construction in Fort-de-France, Martinique. It's now the tallest building in town. In fact the tallest building in Overseas France, and perhaps also already in the Lesser Antilles.


----------



## ren5en (Nov 22, 2010)

That is very good.
That a construction is done only for the overseas.


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Progress on the Oyapock River Bridge between France and Brazil:

*Bazil side*




























*French side*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Your pictures are :ancient:

The bridge is now much more advanced than that. The pylons have almost reached their full height, and the bridge deck will be put into place shortly.



















Latest pictures taken yesterday under the tropical rain:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The border checkpoint between France and Brazil, which will be located on the French side of the river, is also well advanced. :cheers:























































Latest pictures taken yesterday:


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks brisavoine! You navigate the French waves of the internet way better


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Im from Martinique and Im following this very interesting topic since a long time  thanks to all of you for sharing photos and pictures.

Yesterday night on RFO Martinique they said that "la tour de la Pointe-Simon" is already the tallest building of Fort-de-France and also of Martinique. Actually they are making the 13th floor, and the building will be able to resist to hurricane's wind, at least 360km/h 223 mph/h

This an other photo of la Pointe-Simon I took it yesterday:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Great! Thanks. Do you know when they'll start putting the cladding on?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

For those who want to watch the video of yesterday's evening news on RFO Martinique, here is the link: http://info.francetelevisions.fr/vi...et_martinique_20101125_142_26112010044110_RFO

The news bit about the Tour de la Pointe Simon starts at 9:41 in the video. They are currently completing the 13th storey (14th floor), and in total there'll be 20 storeys.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

An article in France-Antilles today.


> La tour se dévoile
> 
> France-Antilles
> 26 novembre 2010
> ...


----------



## skyhig (Aug 18, 2009)

*The development plan*


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

brisavoine said:


> ^^Great! Thanks. Do you know when they'll start putting the cladding on?


No I don't. I will try to ask to someone ... oke:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Today the French statistical office has published the population projections for the 4 French overseas departments until 2040.

Population of the 4 French overseas departments at the Jan. 2007 census:
La Réunion: 794,106
Guadeloupe: 400,586
Martinique: 397,728
French Guiana: 213,029

Projected population in Jan. 2040:
La Réunion: 1,061,000
French Guiana: 574,000
Martinique: 423,000
Guadeloupe: 404,000

Growth rate (2007-2040):
French Guiana: +169.3% :nuts:
La Réunion: +33.6%
Martinique: +6.5%
Guadeloupe: +0.8%

Exact size and population density of the 4 French overseas departments in 1999:


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

I have no response about the cladding for the moment :dunno:
Between the last photo you add and today, a new floor was made and actually they are making/building the 15 th
I don't know if they will work during christmas period but I think they will start the last floor in February or March 



brisavoine said:


> Today the French statistical office has published the population projections for the 4 French overseas departments until 2040.
> [...]
> Growth rate (2007-2040):
> French Guiana: +169.3% :nuts:
> [...]


That's crazy to French Guiana, which have actually the youger population of these deparments


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Today the French statistical office has published the population projections for the 4 French overseas departments until 2040.
> 
> Population of the 4 French overseas departments at the Jan. 2007 census:
> La Réunion: 794,106
> ...


That's quite a upward calibration when compared to UN data!


```
[U]Population projection of the Guianas (in 1,000 people)[/U]

[B]State		2010	2015	2020	2025	2030	2035	2040	2045	2050[/B]
[I]French Guiana[/I]	231	261	292	323	354	384	412	438	462	
[I]Guyana[/I]		761	754	745	732	714	686	648	605	558	
[I]Suriname[/I]	524	547	568	586	602	614	619	621	619

Source: UN Population Division Revision 2008
```
Do you happen to know why Guyana is going down the drain by the way?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Го́голь;69152083 said:


> That's quite a upward calibration when compared to UN data!


INSEE projections are based on more recent data than the UN projections.


Го́голь;69152083 said:


> Do you happen to know why Guyana is going down the drain by the way?


Emigration probably.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are the results of the 2008 French census released last week for the urban areas of overseas France (Jan. 2008 census for the urban areas in the overseas departments; specific censuses on different dates for the urban areas in the overseas collectivities). I've listed the 8 largest urban areas in overseas France, with their population at the last census that was just released, and their yearly population increase since the previous census.

Note that the maps are not at the same scale.

1- Pointe-à-Pitre (Guadeloupe): 178,631 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+0.46% per year since 1999)*









2- Saint-Denis (Réunion): 175,053 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+1.15% per year since 1999)*









3- Fort-de-France (Martinique): 171,628 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+0.09% per year since 1999)*









4- Nouméa (New Caledonia): 163,723 inhabitants (in Aug. 2009)
*(+2.44% per year since 1996)*









5- Saint-Pierre (Réunion): 148,273 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+1.56% per year since 1999)*









6- Papeete (French Polynesia): 131,695 inhabitants (in Aug. 2007)
*(+0.66% per year since 2002)*









7- Saint-Paul (Réunion): 103,008 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+1.85% per year since 1999)*









8- Cayenne (French Guiana): 102,089 inhabitants (in Jan. 2008)
*(+2.24% per year since 1999)*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Last pictures taken yesterday (Jan. 18) of the Franco-Brazilian bridge over the Oyapock River. The new date set for inauguration is sometime this Spring.


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Fort-de-France, Martinique:



skyhig said:


> UPDATE


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Three stories to go:


skyhig said:


>


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Up, and up, and up...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest pictures of the bridge over the Oyapock River on the border between France and Brazil taken on March 30.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ when it will be finished??


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

*Matoury, French Guiana*

Family Plaza

Since february started the building of the "Family Plaza". It will be a "center of life for the families" not a mall. It supposed to be inaugurated on July 2012 

Actually there is a French chain store wich will be part of the Family Plaza 
Size : 48 000 m2
There will are 
-Gymnasium 1 600 m2
-Shops
-Cinema ...










http://www.franceguyane.fr/regions/...n-construction-a-matoury-18-02-2011-82896.php

*Le Lamentin, Martinique*

Place Mahault

Le lamentin is a city of the suburb of Fort-de-France. This city is supposed to have a bus and tram stop to welcome the future tramway in 2015...
The area (called Place Mahault) around the tram station will change. The only thing I know is that there will are a kind of arena called "Zénith", which will be a place, I guess for concerts, sports events etc ...

The Zénith is on the left. On the back in yellow it's the downtown of Le lamentin.










The roads you see with the roundabout in the bottom already exist.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Brazil and France almost joined. Pictures taken on May 4, 2011.



















French and Brazilian workers standing on the last remaining gap on the border:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The structure of the Pointe Simon tower in Fort-de-France (Martinique) is now completed. Only the cladding and the antenna remain to be installed. The tower will be 97-meter (318 ft) high to the tip of the antenna.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It's done, France and Brazil are now officially connected by land. :banana:

The junction took place on May 28 at 10:30pm local time. Here are the pictures.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Glad to see the EU connected with Brazil :cheers: !!!!

(c'est pas trop tôt ! )


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oH! great!!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The minister in charge of overseas France said that the French state supports the project of a 6-lane motorway to link the northern and western parts of Réunion, in the Indian Ocean. This will be the first 6-lane motorway in overseas France. :uh:

Source: http://www.lemoniteur.fr/147-transp...ut-relancer-les-grands-chantiers-a-la-reunion


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

More information.

Not only will this motorway have 6 lanes, but it will also be built out in the ocean, to protect motorists from rocks falling from the cliffs along the coast. This is massive engineering. Here is a render.










This 6-lane motorway will be about 12 km in length, built on a viaduct 20 to 60 meters out into the ocean (i.e. 20 to 60 meters off the shore) where the bottom of the ocean is 5 to 14 meters below the surface of the water. The width of the motorway above the viaduct will be 29 meters. There will unfortunately be no standard motorway hard shoulders on boths sides of the motorway (they were scrapped to diminish the cost of this already very expensive motorway). Instead, there will be a BDD, a sort of sub-standard shoulder that will only be about 1 meter wide.










The viaduct will be far enough from the shore to be out of harms way if the entire cliff collapsed. The viaduct is also designed to resist a centennial hurricane with associated mega waves. The hypothesis of a tsunami was also studied. Motorists will drive on average 18 meters above sea-level.

The 12 km of motorway should cost 1.6 billion euros (2.3 billion US dollars). Work is due to start in the end of 2013, and the motorway is due to open to traffic in 2020. Icing on the cake: it will be toll free.

The current road below the cliffs (which the 6-lane motorway is due to replace) has a traffic of 55,000 vehicles per day. Traffic on that road increases by 2% every year.


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Brisavoine :cheers:
It will not be the first 6 lane motorway in the overseas France. There is already one in Martinique and maybe in Guadeloupe or in La Réunion itself...

The road we are talking about is called *La route du littoral*
This is a video of the project : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKp-UPjgtE

-La route du littoral today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJNx01Fav4Q

-When it's raining :shocked::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMsH7M2EThw&feature=related


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

It will be quite the engineering feat.

La Reunion needed it, the island has a lot of potential and France knows it.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gaeth said:


> Thank you Brisavoine :cheers:
> It will not be the first 6 lane motorway in the overseas France. There is already one in Martinique and maybe in Guadeloupe or in La Réunion itself...
> 
> The road we are talking about is called *La route du littoral*
> ...


wow!



have you a map of the place where will be buid the motorway


but I think the project is horrible, in residential areas should build a promenade and make the highway has 0 impact on these areas in relation to the coast. Urban design is horrible


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have any map so I put 2 photos from Google Earth.
You can see La route du littoral :


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ ok, thanks!! 

and what you think about what I say


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

There is urban areas only at the end and the beginning of the motorway the rest are cliffs (200 m) there is some residential areas on the top of them.
I don't know what you mean exactly by "building a promenade" ... and "no impact", but there is something to notice: 
-it's an mountainous and crowded island (more than 300 inh/km²) 
-the highway is between the 2 most important urban area of the island (northern and western part)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

They just rebuilt a bit furter an already exiting highway.








The RN1 between Saint Denis and le Possession know as route du Littoral (opened in 1976) is too close the cliffs and many stones are falling in the highway.
So they often close two lanes of this highway. 
Today it doesn't pose to much problem but the future the traffic in Reunion will be much higher.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gaeth said:


> There is urban areas only at the end and the beginning of the motorway the rest are cliffs (200 m) there is some residential areas on the top of them.
> I don't know what you mean exactly by "building a promenade" ... and "no impact", but there is something to notice:
> -it's an mountainous and crowded island (more than 300 inh/km²)
> -the highway is between the 2 most important urban area of the island (northern and western part)


well in the area of la possession they can build a tunnel or meke just something that makes no division between the coast and inhabited area

but I don't know the place, so I can be wrong


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok I understand. Maybe there will have tensions because with the new highway the town of La Possession will not have access to the sea anymore ... (near La Possession there is the most important port of the island ...)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ in la possession they could do the same that they will do in the areas with cliffs, the haighway on the sea...


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Would you like a viaduct in front of a waterfront (which will be a "viaduct-front" :lol ... or lost the sea acces because of a normal highway ?
Moreover it is less expensive to stop the viaduct just before La Possession and the port is just after the residential area you see on the video.
Visit La Réunion island on Google Earth


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The new highway will not change anything in urban area as it will be connected to the exiting freeway in la Possession.



















Anyway in this area the seafront is very industrial, it is not attractive.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The cladding is finally going up in Fort-de-France. :naughty:









:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The bridge over the Oyapock River is now almost completed. Here is the latest picture. It comes from an article in a French newspaper that I post below.










The article:


> Un pont en partage entre Guyane et Brésil
> 
> La Croix
> 6 juillet 2011
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ GREAT


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to the bridge it will be easier and faster to join Cayenne and Macapa (capital of Amapa state).

To my mind this bridge will definitely KILL St-Georges de l'Oyapock, the brazilian city (Oiaoque) is economicaly more dynamic because French (or maybe French-guianan?) use to by things in the brazilian town.
The mayor of the town wants to create a free trade zone but I think she forgets that Amapa is one of the poorest brazilian state and Belem is far..


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Really great!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the bridge will be great to the region, I'm sure


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Fort-de-France


----------



## jorisbens (Aug 9, 2011)

*New pictures bridge over the Oyapock*

I've been looking for a long to on this forum, and now my first post: Some photos taken by and on the bridge over the Oyapock on the first of july:









View from the road on the French side to the bridge






















































View to Oiapoque from the bridge


















The border post on the French side


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Seeing as how the tram-train project in Reunion was abandoned, is it being replaced by a BHNS system?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures!!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Bridge over the Oyapok River, completed


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh great!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone have pictures of the French side roads, as well as the border structure?

It would be nice to see a border crossing between the European Union and Brazil!


One of the few pictures of the Brazilian side:










The border river can be seen in the background, thus France and Brazil in one picture :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest view of the Tour de la Pointe Simon in Fort-de-France by Skyhig.



















A quick view of the tower to the left in the beginning of this video:


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

*2012*​
Tour de la Pointe Simon in Fort-de-France (Martinique)


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Sympa cette petite tour, elle s'intègre très bien à l'environnement


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

looks beautiful


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some news about the bridge over the Oyapock River between France (French Guiana) and Brazil (State of Amapá). The bridge is now completed. Road access to the bridge on the French side of the border is complete, and the border checkpoint is complete, but the Brazilian side of the bridge is still... a mess. They are working on road access, and hope to connect the bridge to the Oiapoque-Macapá road by July. Dilma Rousseff, the president of Brazil, would like to inaugurate the bridge in August. God only knows who will be the French president.

As for the road from Oiapoque to Macapá, it is still largely a muddy trail that takes 8 long grinding hours to reach Macapá. The Brazilians are working on it, but it is 5 years late due to corruption problems. The federal government has intervened to clean the mess and so they are now earnestly working on it with 1,500 workers paving the road, so they hope to have the road finally paved by 2013, although it seems a bit optimistic to me.










Picture of the Brazilian side of the bridge taken on August 2, 2011:









The road from Oiapoque to Macapá, not yet paved:


















French side of the bridge:


----------



## lebleuet (Feb 22, 2011)

Le panneau "France" en pleine Amazonie me fait toujours marrer


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Ouais c'est amusant j'avoue ! 

Some pics of the tower in Fort-de-France, it will be inaugurated in less than 100 days ..

(2 weeks ago)









(31st march)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really nice tower!


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 27, 2009)

lebleuet said:


> Le panneau "France" en pleine Amazonie me fait toujours marrer


The sun never sets on France! :banana:


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

Youpi ! :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A very interesting article in Paris Match magazine about the new bridge on the international border between France and Brazil. The title of the article, which literally means "Man walked from France to Brazil", is a funny wink at the famous comic-strip album _On a marché sur la Lune_ (literally "Man walked on the Moon", known in English as _Explorers on the Moon_, and in Portuguese as _Explorando a Lua_).










In the article we learn several interesting things, such as the new immigration route that has appeared from Haiti to France via Panama, Peru, then down the Amazone River and on to the bridge where Haitian immigrants ask the French border police for asylum in France. Apparently there are now about 1,500 Haitians near the bridge in Brazil, waiting to cross the bridge and ask for asylum in France. The article also explains how the bridge has solidified a border that until then was quite blurry in the mind of the local people, with the people in the Brazilian town of Oiapoque complaining about new restrictions and visas to reach the French shore, whereas in the past they could travel almost freely to the French shore. The article also reflects on the paranoia in French Guiana where people imagine that 180 million poor Brazilians are going to swarm French Guiana, while the Brazilian authorities in Oiapoque tell the journalist that the Brazilians these days are more likely to be affluent people flying to Paris and shopping in the ritzy Faubourg St Honoré than poor people trying to cross the French Guianese border.



> On a marché de la France au Brésil
> 
> Paris Match
> 14 janvier 2012
> ...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Regarding the bridge proper, the article also tells us that it is fully completed, but that it sits idle because the Brazilian authorities have, to put it diplomatically, not been as diligent as the French authorities in building the access road to the bridge on their side of the border. Apparently they didn't properly evaluate the ownership of the land on their side of the border, so the building of the access road has been delayed, whereas on the French side the access road was completed already 2 years ago. The Brazilian should finally start building the access road this year after the end of the rainy season. The bridge is now scheduled to be opened to traffic in the last quarter of 2012, if the Brazilian access road is completed by then.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

An interesting Brazilian video report which shows the bridge and the strikingly different situation on both sides of the border. For all the talks of an emerging Brazil, the contrast between First World and developping world is still quite crude around the bridge. At least that's what the Brazilian journalists focuss on here.

In the beginning of the video until 0:55 you can see the 516 km of road from Macapá (the capital of the Brazilian state of Amapá) to Oiapoque on the French border. The road is still not fully paved, but they are working on it as you can see in the video.

Then from 0:55 to 1:14 you can see the access road to the bridge which is still a dirt track. Then at 1:14 they arrive at the bridge proper.

At 2:59 they enter French territory (French side of the bridge).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> while the Brazilian authorities in Oiapoque tell the journalist that the Brazilians these days are more likely to be affluent people flying to Paris and shopping in the ritzy Faubourg St Honoré than poor people trying to cross the French Guianese border.


and is the true haha


great post, thanks for that 

great picture




brisavoine said:


> The Brazilian should finally start building the access road this year after the end of the rainy season. The bridge is now scheduled to be opened to traffic in the last quarter of 2012, if the Brazilian access road is completed by then.


great news!! it is sad that the road has not been built yet


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Foster + Partners to collaborate with Adrien Gardere on museum design in Narbonne*

The new Musee de la Romanitee Narbonne is clean-lined and classic in form, its overhanging canopy casting welcome shade over a generous public plaza. This is the winning scheme in an international competition for the project, devised by Foster + Partners in collaboration with interior designer and museum specialist Adrien Gardere.

An expansive collection of over 1,000 ancient stone relief funerary blocks discovered in the local area will be proudly displayed within the museum, lending a personal edge to the French port’s archaeological history. The town of Narbonne is recognised for the vast quantities of ancient relics, archaeological sites and building legacies found in the local vicinity, with this latest museum dedicated to the exhibition of Roman artefacts.

Senior Partner and Head of Design at Foster + Partners, Spencer de Grey, explains: “We have been inspired by the setting, by Narbonne’s climate and by the city’s fascinating collection of Roman artefacts. The gardens will strengthen the connection with the canal and surroundings, and at their heart will be a simple, energy efficient museum building. All of the internal and even some external walls can be rearranged - its flexibility mirrors the line excavation site, a shelter to accommodate the exploration within.”

An intrinsic part of the concept is to break down the walls between the public and the archaeological work, bringing the residents of Narbonne into closer contact with their local history. As such, the barrier formed by the stacked funerary blocks separates the visitor space from the continuing work of researchers and archaeologists, with glimpses snatched of the two activity spaces through the mosaic of stone and light.

Supporting this permanent exhibition space are temporary display areas, a multimedia education centre and library, administration rooms, and restoration and storage facilities. This collective mass is engulfed in a leafy landscaped setting with a spacious public plaza, half of which is cast into shade by a concrete canopy roof which also provides thermal mass for the entire structure.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19812


----------



## aml1006 (Jul 29, 2005)

^^

Not bad, but reminds me a German Pavilion in Barcelona designed by Mies Van der Rohe


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*David Chipperfield Architects to design new Musee des Beaux-Arts in Reims, France*

David Chipperfield Architects has been selected to design a new museum in Reims, France, for a comprehensive collection of paintings, sculptures and objects from the 15th to the 21st century. An experienced museum and art gallery architect, David Chipperfield has completed a string of high profile projects across the world, including the Turner Contemporary in Margate, UK, the Museum Folkwang in Essen, and the Neues Museum in Berlin.

Chipperfield’s latest competition win is the Musee des Beaux-Arts and is destined to sit on a narrow plot of verdant grass on the fortifications between the old and new portions of the town. Also located at the plot is an excavation site where archaeologists have discovered a number of mediaeval artefacts.

Inside the museum, visitors will find a number of exhibition spaces leading through the building with the displays set out in chronological order. Supporting these flexible exhibition spaces is a café and auditorium with art education rooms and a smattering of smaller galleries for the works of different artists and collectors. A sculpture garden is also on the cards, as is a library.

Efforts have been made to draw connections between the visitors to the museum and the exhibited artefacts, with glimpses afforded into the non-public restoration workshops and wooden bridges extending across the atrium over archaeological findings in the foyer. This lobby brings together visitors from each of the three bar-formed volumes into a central space, twelve metres in height which offers a ‘transition space between inside and outside’.

From an external perspective the building sports a monopitched roof and a sheer façade clad with marble panels at the plinth zone and glass ceramic slabs in the upper regions. The architects detail: “A large proportion of the exhibition space is naturally lit. Light-diffusing ceilings in the uppermost floor distribute the daylight evenly through the pitched roofs. The large, translucent façade areas in the first two floors make it possible to control the incidence of side light, the preferred lighting for the exhibits on display, while individual windows draw the visitor’s attention providing views up to the cathedral.”

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19841


----------



## francois83 (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ Actually this is probably not the right thread to post this: as far a I know, Reims is not located overseas.


----------



## Gaeth (Nov 25, 2010)

French Overseas cities means no cities of metropolitan France


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The new suburb of Dumbéa-sur-Mer under construction to the north-west of Nouméa, New Caledonia. You can essentially see earthworks on these pictures. Dumbéa-sur-Mer, spread over 2.5 km², will have 6,000 dwelings (25,000 inhabitants) when it is completed, a big shopping mall, 5 primary schools and 2 high schools.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

This is how it should look when completed.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great! thanks!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some pictures of the complex of Tour de la Pointe Simon in Fort-de-France, Martinique, taken by the Martinican French forumer Gaeth. 105.5 m (346 ft) for the main tower, and then several mid-rise buildings around it.
































































+ a video from the 18th floor. The interior of the tower is not finished yet.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Alsatian architectural firm drlw architectes has won the tender for the extension of the East Terminal of St Denis Airport, in Réunion. St Denis Airport is the main airport of Réunion, and it's one of the busiest airports in Africa. In 2011, 2,085,047 passengers passed through St Denis Airport (up 9.1% compared to 2010). The extension of the East Terminal will handle the giant Airbus A380 starting from 2014.

View of the terminal extension:









An article in French for more details:


> Infrastructures : l’extension de l’aéroport de La Réunion confiée à l’agence drlw architectes
> 
> Le Moniteur
> 27 mars 2012
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great images!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some news about the bridge on the Oyapock River between France and Brazil heard tonight on France24. The Brazilians have FINALLY started work on the access road to the bridge on their side of the border in the beginning of August. The construction of the access road and the Brazilian border station is scheduled to take 3 months. So the bridge should be inaugurated soon now. :banana:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Some news about the bridge on the Oyapock River between France and Brazil heard tonight on France24. The Brazilians have FINALLY started work on the access road to the bridge on their side of the border in the beginning of August. The construction of the access road and the Brazilian border station is scheduled to take 3 months. So the bridge should be inaugurated soon now. :banana:


great news


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

brisavoine said:


> Some news about the bridge on the Oyapock River between France and Brazil heard tonight on France24. The Brazilians have FINALLY started work on the access road to the bridge on their side of the border in the beginning of August. The construction of the access road and the Brazilian border station is scheduled to take 3 months. So the bridge should be inaugurated soon now. :banana:


About time! Great news though. If road right through to Macapa can be brought up to a decent standard this will be a real economic boost for FG in helping diversify the economy. 

How is work on the university campus coming along?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Neb81 said:


> How is work on the university campus coming along?


The university campus of Cayenne opened in September 2010:






They are still working on some buildings though (not all the buildings have been built yet). For example the university library was supposed to open in September of this year, but it's still under construction (it's now scheduled to be opened in the end of 2012).

That's how the university library will look (it was designed by RH+ Architecture):





































BU = bibliothèque universitaire



























And some pictures from the construction:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some views of the part of the university campus of Cayenne that has already been built. Most of these pictures were taken 2 years ago when the campus was first opened.













































































































These pictures are the most recent that I could find. They were taken in August 2012:



















This one probably shows the university library under construction in the background.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great news!!


----------



## SC_91 (Sep 19, 2005)

Project for Noumea new Seafront:

currently:










Future:














































Articles with more details:
http://www.lnc.nc/article/noumea/grand-lifting-pour-petite-rade


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh!!seems beautiful!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks For The Updates


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

@ SC_91: your picture doesn't show up.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

jamiefearon said:


> Is Réunion in the EU? As a british citizen can I move there without a visa?


Yes and yes. You can even work there without a work permit. You can also develop some projects there and even build some high-rise buildings should you wish to do so. 

Of course you'll have to ask for a building permit if you want to build a building there.

Talking of which, I wish the Qatari would invest in Réunion. There was an article in a Réunionese newspaper on April Fool's Day revealing how the Qatari investment agency had approached the Réunionese authorities to build a 200 m (650 ft) tower instead of the low-rise project that was selected. Of course if was a hoax, but I wish it could be true. The territory has potential for large-scale projects like that, but French investors and politicians are too timid and cautious, as always.


> Le Qatar veut construire une tour de 200m de haut à la place du projet de Pôle Océan
> 
> Zinfos 974
> 1er avril 2013
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Redevelopment of the urban seafront of Saint-Denis, the largest city of Réunion, and largest French city in the Indian Ocean. The redevelopment
> is called Espace Océan.
> 
> ------------
> ...



but it seems also very beautiful!  

sometimes is not good have towers in some places because then the traffic is chaotic and public transport becomes also chaotic. i don' know this case, but anyway, the selected project looks very good


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

After 5 years of work, the new international airport of Nouméa-La Tontouta, New Caledonia, has been inaugurated. Enlargement and reconstruction of the terminal passenger cost 99 million euros (128 million US dollars).










Traffic at La Tontouta Airport rose from 357,149 passengers in 2002 to 486,171 passengers in 2012, i.e. 36% growth in 10 years.

The extension and reconstruction of the terminal is meant to cope with this growth in passenger traffic. The airport can now handle 4 aircrafts simultaneously (2 wide-body and 2 narrow-body aircrafts) and 700 passengers per hour, and could handle 5 aircrafts simultaneously (3 wide-body and 2 narrow-body), 900 passengers per hour and 700,000 passangers per year by 2022.

The floor surface of the passenger terminal was enlarged from 9,700 m² (105,000 sq ft) before to 21,700 m² (234,000 sq ft) now. The new airport possesses 25 check-in counters (up from only 12 before the airport's enlargement), 2 boarding bridges, some indoor gardens with native plants of New Caledonia and Melanesian artifacts, a VIP lounge, a restaurant, a snack bar, some duty-free stores, a kids' playground, etc.

Lots of glasses and light in this rebuilt airport, as you can see in the pictures.


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello my dear friends from skyscrapercity. i post links of my new thread.

*FRANCE : his CITIES, his REGIONS beyond Paris.*

France is not only Paris, France has much more to offer, in this pages you can see every big french cities, their projects, their monuments, french culture, french music, french technology, french natural wonders, etc. 

*Summary of all the pages of my thread*

page 1 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648

page 2 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=2

page 3 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=3

page 4 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=4

page 5 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=5

page 6 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=6

page 7 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=7

page 8 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=8

page 9 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=9

page 10 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=10

page 11 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=11

page 12 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=12

page 13 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=13

page 14 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=14

page 15 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=15

page 16 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=16
_________

i hope you will enjoy this pages. 
Vonbingen or a different way of making threads......Finally I try :banana::lol:. ... some advertising :banana::lol:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

so I have a question which I am sure has been answered here already but here it goes:

Do these territories answer to the French government or are they autonomous in the way Puerto Rico is from the USA?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

No, they are as much part of France as Hawaii is part of the US. None of them is an associated state like Puerto Rico. Some of them have more autonomy, like New Caledonia, but their autonomy is not larger than the autonomy of, say, Hawaii vis à vis the federal level. Other, like Réunion, have close to no autonomy, and are just as if Hawaii was a county of California.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

hence why France invests big bucks here.. well good!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't know what you mean by "France". If you mean the French central State, then it does invest money in all the overseas departments and territories, but it is not the only investor. There is also the EU, the local councils, and the private sector.

Regarding the enlargement and reconstruction of the airport of Nouméa-La Tontouta, in a territory, New Caledonia, that is the most autonomous in the French Republic (although not as autonomous as Puerto Rico or even Scotland in some respects), the 99 million euros (128 million US dollars) that it cost were financed like this:
- 11.9% by the French central State
- 23.7% by the local government of New Caledonia (but the local government of New Caledonia itself is partly funded by the French central State, so it's complex)
- 11.9% by of the Chamber of Commerce and Industry of New Caledonia's own funds
- 52.5% by loans from banks to the Chamber of Commerce and Industry of New Caledonia due to be repaid by 2025

The Chamber of Commerce and Industry of New Caledonia owns and manages the airport of Nouméa-La Tontouta (in French cities outside of Paris, the local airport is usually owned and managed by the local chamber of commerce and industry, which is made up of local businesses and companies).


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice addition for Tontouta. 

Funny to see a restaurant called "Le Biarritz" here


----------



## Le_poisson_chat (Mar 24, 2013)

très très beau cet aéroport


----------



## KLukasKõiv (Apr 7, 2012)

*Binational Bridge (France-Brazil) over the Oyapock River* 









Finally, the federal government is willing to inaugurate the bridge. The customs facilities, work responsibility of the National Department of Transport and Infrastructure (DNIT), is in preparation of the project. According DNIT, the customs facilities are only now being built because the initial bidding process no takers due the location of the project. The agency also says that held a new bidding process recently completed. And that the company is currently developing the executive project to then perform the work. Now, the expected opening of the bridge and customs facilities is September 2014. Unfortunately, the current president of Brazil Dilma Rousseff proves to be very disinterested in the matter of international relations and many other issues. hno:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

hno: but now that we're at it, what would be the economic importance of the Oyapok bridge, really?


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Bris has posted this on SSP:



New Brisavoine said:


> The official launch of construction for the Nouvelle Route du Littoral freeway/motorway, in Réunion, took place on Friday last week. After many years of discussions and heated public debates, this is at last the start of the most spectacular motorway project in the European Union!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

An article talking about the Route du Littoral:



> *Nouvelle Route du Littoral: Ceremony laying the foundation stone*
> Zinfos974.com
> December 20, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

And another one:



> *Nouvelle Route du Littoral: Didier Rober proud to start "the largest construction project ever launched on our island"*
> Zinfos974.com
> December 20, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## F.Asselineau (Nov 23, 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas faire un TER entre ces deux villes plutot que de faire le tout voiture ? ce projet de pont autoroutier sur la mer est juste hideux ça va tout défigurer la cote. l'autoroute le long de la cote est un moindre mal sinon le pont pas mal


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

It's not made to be beautiful, but safer than before with the space between the road and the coast.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Salut! Anything interesting going on in Mayotte already? 

















https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mamoudzou_(10029936275).jpg


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Posted by Brisavoine on SSP:



New Brisavoine said:


> Here are the results of the Jan. 2011 French census released 2 weeks ago for the urban areas of overseas France (except Nouméa and Papeete which have separate censuses). The figures refer strictly to urban areas, not metropolitan areas.
> 
> I'm listing the 8 largest urban areas in overseas France, with their populations at the 2011 census, and their yearly population growth between the 2006 and 2011 censuses. As you can see, the situations are quite contrasted. Some urban areas are booming, while other urban areas are either stagnating or experiencing population decline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Brisavoine:



Brisavoine said:


> The New Caledonian statistical office (ISEE) has released today the population tallies from the August 2014 census for New Caledonia (population tallies for the communes/municipalities will probably be released tomorrow).
> 
> On August 26, 2014, the population of New Caledonia stood at 268,767. This is higher than what ISEE expected (basically, New Caledonia should have reached 268,000 inhabitants in January 2015 according to their estimates, not in August 2014).
> 
> ...





Brisavoine said:


> The New Caledonian office ISEE has published the population tallies from the August 2014 census for all the communes (municipalities) of New Caledonia.
> 
> Here is the map showing population growth in each commune between the 2009 and 2014 censuses. Some significant changes compared to the 1996-2009 intercensal period (2nd map below).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Brisavoine:



Brisavoine said:


> This has received close to no attention from the national French media, but a new city district called Soula is currently under construction in the suburbs of Cayenne, on the other side of the large Cayenne River. As far as I know, it's the largest city district currently under construction in France.
> 
> At the moment there is only one bridge crossing the Cayenne River, but a second one is planned, running parallel to the Larivot Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

An article found by Brisavoine:



Brisavoine said:


> An interesting article in Le Figaro about the economic potential of St Pierre & Miquelon, by Arctic researcher Mikå Mered.
> 
> 
> > François Hollande à Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon : la France à la conquête de l'Arctique
> ...


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Would be cool if these islands started developing large economies with skyscrapers etc..


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

not sure


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Roads


Brisavoine said:


> Two very interesting videos about two great infrastructure projects currently going on in Overseas France.
> 
> The first one was shot at the beginning of the month (February 2016) by Réunion 1ère tv station. It shows the advancement of the Nouvelle Route du Littoral ("New Coastal Highway") project. The Nouvelle Route du Littoral will be built over the ocean (with a viaduct) to bypass the dangerous cliffs of that stretch of the coast, and is the most colossal road project in the EU at the moment. :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Google Street View in La Réunion


Brisavoine said:


> Google Street View has finally arrived in La Réunion !!! :banana: :master:
> 
> It's the first overseas region of France covered by Google Street View, after the locals complained for years about not being included in the French coverage of Google Street View.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyhig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Clement Arts Center / museum - Contemporary arts center Martinique, Caribbean
*

La Fondation Clément vient d'inaugurer de nouveaux bâtiments et confirme que cette ancienne habitation du même nom s'est imposée comme le plus important centre d'art contemporain des Antilles.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

New Route du Littoral in Réunion island


Brisavoine said:


> Some news of the €1.6 bn ($1.8 bn) Nouvelle Route du Littoral ("New Coastal Highway") project in Réunion. The Nouvelle Route du Littoral will be built over the ocean (with a viaduct) to bypass the dangerous cliffs of that stretch of the coast, and is the biggest road project in the EU at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

Minato ku said:


> New Route du Littoral in Réunion island


hello minato ku ! is it possible to build such a New Coastal Highway on the island la Réunion ? 
because in continental France in Europe with our "loi du littoral" coastal law it's not possible ! 
and what about the protection of the nature the environment ?


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

Some news from the Médipôle of Koutio, which is the huge new hospital of Nouméa, New Caledonia, and one of the largest hospitals in the Pacific. It is now almost completed! These pictures are from last January. 




























The Médipôle should open to the public in December 2016.

See below for pictures and summary from previous years.



Sesto Elemento said:


> Some news from the Médipôle of Koutio, in the northwestern suburbs of Nouméa, of which Brisavoine talked last year (see a copy of his post below). It is the largest and most modern hospital in New Caledonia (and in the Pacific east of Australia).
> 
> The structures have risen nicely since last year. This (small) picture is the most recent one. The Médipôle looks pretty impressive. It is possibly (?) the largest building in the French Pacific. :banana:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sesto Elemento (Nov 12, 2011)

This picture taken during construction shows the Médipôle in relation to the rest of the urban area (see previous post). To the left the motorway/freeway
leading to Nouméa. Across the bay you can see the city of Nouméa (only the northernmost districts are visible).


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Finally !!!


Brisavoine said:


> Incredible but true! The international bridge over the Oyapock River between France and Brazil, whose construction was completed in August 2011, is FINALLY about to open to traffic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

good news


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nouvelle route du littoral.



Brisavoine said:


> Some news from the overseas viaduct that will carry the new 6-lane coastal motorway of Réunion. This viaduct, and associated works, is currently the largest road construction in the EU!
> 
> First, a professional video from last September showing the laying of the first pier of the overseas viaduct on the bottom of the Indian Ocean by the mega-barge Zourite (for more background information about the colossal mega-barge Zourite and the engineering project, see this post):
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Oyapock bridge


Brisavoine said:


> We learned on Friday that the former partner of President Hollande, the Minister of the Environment, Energy and the Sea, Ms Ségolène Royal, will be in French Guiana next week where, believe it or not, she will* officially inaugurate the international bridge on the Franco-Brazilian border over the Oyapock River on Saturday, March 18, at 11:15am local time*. No presidential inauguration apparently!
> 
> It is not yet known whether the bridge will then be opened to car traffic, or whether it will just be an official inauguration to make departing ministers and president feel good about themselves, as in the case of the new A9 motorway around Montpellier recently inaugurated by Hollande without opening it to car traffic. In any case, even if they open the bridge to car traffic, it will take until at least the summer for the Brazilian authorities to finally have an operational customs house on their side of the bridge, so that in any case truck (freight) traffic won't be allowed before the end of the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

it would be awsome if they finish those roads before 2020


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Oyapock Bridge


Brisavoine said:


> An exceptional video shot from the car of the president of French Guiana, which also transported the governor of the Brazilian state of Amapá, when they crossed the international Oyapock Bridge during the Franco-Brazilian emergency exercise that took place last January.
> 
> In the video, you can see first the last stretches of French territory, then the bridge, then entry into Brazil and finally the Brazilian border checkpoint still under construction. This is the first time we can see driving from France to Brazil uninterrupted. Really historical, and fascinating. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Oyapock Bridge



Brisavoine said:


> I mean LOL!! The Oyapock Bridge won't be inaugurated tomorrow after all! This bridge opening is turning more and more into a charade... :nuts: :bash:
> 
> Originally the bridge was to be inaugurated tomorrow, 5 and a half years after its completion, by the Minister of the Environment, Energy and the Sea, Ms Ségolène Royal, who is the former partner of President Hollande.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Pont Oyapock 


Brisavoine said:


> Here is the first report and asessement of traffic on the international Franco-Brazilian bridge over the Oyapock River since its opening. The bridge, which is the first land crossing ever between France and Brazil, was finally opened to car traffic on Monday March 20, 2017. It remained unused between the completion of its construction in August 2011 and the commercial opening in March 2017 due to a lack of preparedness on the Brazilian side of the border (the Brazilians had not planned for an access road and a border checkpoint, and they botched several public procurements), plus some disagreements between the French and Brazilian authorities over the visa requirements for the Brazilians wishing to cross the bridge and the validity of car insurances in both countries.
> 
> As the Brazilian border checkpoint is not yet fully operational, only passenger vehicles are allowed on the bridge. Trucks (cargo) and commercial transport vehicles are not allowed yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Aéroport de La Réunion Roland-Garros - New terminal*


Location : La Réunion, Sainte-Marie

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Airport terminal

Floor area : 33 500 m²

Architects : AIA Architectes


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*French Guiana | CAYENNE *
*



Le canal Laussat futur lieu de balade

Click to expand...

*








Le canal Laussat futur lieu de balade - Toute l'actualité de la Guyane sur Internet - FranceGuyane.fr


Ce n'est qu'un avant-projet mais les esquisses sont sur le papier et le début des travaux du canal Laussat est prévu pour le premier trimestre 2017....




www.franceguyane.fr




































































Projets OPUS - ville et espaces publics


Projets d'aménagement urbain et paysager en guyane




opus-paysage.wixsite.com







https://www.ctguyane.fr/www/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/80035522-2877287368988666-3960643996547547136-o-1024x683.jpg










Visite du chantier du Canal Laussat dont la CTG assure la maîtrise...


Une visite du chantier de réhabilitation du Canal Laussat, opération phare s’inscrivant dans le cadre du Projet de Rénovation Urbaine (PDRU) de la capitale, et sous maîtrise d’ouvrage déléguée de la Collectivité Territoriale de Guyane (CTG), co-financeur du projet, était organisée ce vendredi 20...




www.ctguyane.fr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I found all those projects from *French Guiana *at this page:





Projets OPUS - ville et espaces publics


Projets d'aménagement urbain et paysager en guyane




opus-paysage.wixsite.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

also this one:












> La cité Uranus est un ensemble de 81 logements sociaux et de bureaux conçu par l’architecte guyanais Jocelyn Ho-Tin-Noé (ARA architecture) à Cayenne dans les années 1980.
> En 2013, le bâti se trouvait dans un état extrêmement dégradé et plutôt que de démolir l’ensemble de la cité, la SIMKO, le bailleur social, décida de procéder à une opération de dédensification et de réhabilitation.
> 
> La figure monumentale en V fut conservée et les logements rénovés en site occupé tandis que les autres unités durent démolies pour aménager le cœur d’ilot en aire piétonne, stationnements et aire de jeux (Agence TER à Paris & Opus, paysagiste à Cayenne).
> ...


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

Was at la Reunion a few months back. Great island.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Axelferis said:


> *Nouvelle Route du Littoral
> 
> Location :* La Réunion (French island , indian ocean- eastern Africa)
> *Status :* u/c
> ...


----------

